# Two out of five Corvette Stingray owners going manual



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

The Manual lives!!



> Chevrolet began delivering its Corvette Stingray in earnest last month, and some interesting early trends are developing. Unsurprisingly, Chevy spokesman Monte Doran tells Autoblog that essentially 100-percent of all early customer orders have been placed by the Corvette faithful - that is, buyers that already have another Crossed Flags keychain in their pockets.
> 
> Given that the early adopters are disproportionately enthusiast buyers (even among sports car enthusiasts), it's no surprise that the cars being ordered have a high option count. Some 38 percent of Corvettes built so far have been equipped with the brand-new, 7-speed manual gearbox. That may sound like a low percentage to the uninitiated, but it's actually the highest three-pedal percentage of any car in General Motors' stable - well above the company's low-30s estimate for the Camaro, for instance.
> In addition, 75 percent of all orders thus far have specified the Z51 Performance Package, which includes features like dry-sump lubrication, electronic limited-slip differential, auxiliary coolers for the brakes, transmission and differential, along with larger brakes and some additional touches. Of those Z51 buyers, 54 percent have also selected the company's excellent optional magnetic ride suspension system.
> ...


http://www.autoblog.com/2013/10/03/2014-corvette-stingray-early-order-trends/


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Although I have no issues with ATs if I was buying a Corvette I would go for the manual.

CA


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

not me..:tsk:. I've been looking at the new Vettes and I am definitely ordering the SMG tranny


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

beewang said:


> not me..:tsk:. I've been looking at the new Vettes and I am definitely ordering the SMG tranny


Putting shifter paddles next to the steering wheel doesn't turn the Vette's slushie into an automated manual. If its because you can't rev match, don't worry - the new Vette does it for the driver with the manual.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

cwsqbm said:


> Putting shifter paddles next to the steering wheel doesn't turn the Vette's slushie into an automated manual. If its because you can't rev match, don't worry - the new Vette does it for the driver with the manual.


It's not an SMG and that is not a bad thing as most SMG transmissions like the one they used in the M3 and M5 were crap.

CA

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Definitely looking seriously at a White over Saddle Stingray for myself. 
I could care less about a manual. They are archaic and will soon be phased out completely. 
Auto-Manuals like those found in GT-R, Porsche, and Audi are masterpieces. 
The only reason to even consider a manual in a modern car is if you absolutely must have a feeling of nostalgia. 

Sent from my M6 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## salesman (Oct 13, 2012)

anybody considering an automatic C7 should wait a year or two until the dual clutch or 8 speed auto comes out. the 6 speed auto is garbage in the C6 and it's the same one they're using in the C7. just like the C6 used a 4 speed auto for the first couple years of production. it's a carryover transmission because the new one isn't ready yet


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

salesman said:


> anybody considering an automatic C7 should wait a year or two until the dual clutch or 8 speed auto comes out. the 6 speed auto is garbage in the C6 and it's the same one they're using in the C7. just like the C6 used a 4 speed auto for the first couple years of production. it's a carryover transmission because the new one isn't ready yet


Good to know.

Bimmer App on HTC-One


----------



## SuperTerp (Dec 29, 2010)

captainaudio said:


> It's not an SMG and that is not a bad thing as most SMG transmissions like the one they used in the M3 and M5 were crap.
> 
> CA
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Here here :rofl: I'm seeing that now going from a precision DCT to a dirty SMGIII.


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been going back and forth between getting a 7-speed manual or 6-speed auto. My heart says 7-speed manual but my mind says 6-speed auto. My wifey hates driving manuals and she might have to end up driving the car on few occasions. Even though I will be keeping my tuned E92 N54 as a daily driver. I still plan on using the C7 to drive to work and Houston stop and go traffic will make you hate the manual faster then you can say oops. 

Also, the 6-speed is easier and faster to launch with consistent and slightly faster times in 1/4th mile. Among Corvette community it is the preferred choice for drag strips. I want to drive both before I make up my mind. However, I will have to wait for the crazy frenzy to end and things to settle down. The 8 speed auto or rumored DCT will probably be introduced with Z06 a year or so later. I don't think I will be waiting that long to buy a C7. 


Either way my next car will be a C7.......just a bit disappointed with the overall direction of BMW lately. It is time to move on.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I am quite tempted to sell my M3 and buy a loaded C7 Stingray with a 7 Speed manual gearbox 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I am really wanting one of these.


----------

